# the purpose of life



## Ozean (Dec 31, 2015)

We have to learn.
We dont have to you know.
You don't have to do anything., you don't have to go on living.
But its a great idea! Its a great thing.. 
if you can learn what the chinese call purposelessness.
They think nature is purposeless.
When we say somethings purposeless thats a put down, theres no future in it.. so watch out.
But when they hear the word purposeless they think thats just great.
When Chinese say nature is purposeless, this is a compliment.
It's like watching wild geese fly and be hidden in the clouds. 
As watching a ship vanish behind a distant island.
As wandering on and on in a great forest with no thought of return.
Haven't you done this? 
Haven't you gone on a walk with no particular purpose in mind? 
Carry a stick with you and you occasionally hit at old stumps and wander along and twiddle your thumbs.
It's at that moment where you've learned purposelessness.

All music is purposeless.
Is music getting somewhere? 
If it where, I mean if the aim of music were of a symphony would it get to the final bar, the best conductor would be the one who got their fastest.

Dancing when you dance, do you aim to arrive on a particular place on the floor? 
Is that the idea of dancing? lol!

Well its exactly the same with our life!

We think life has a purpose.

nah

It's like the waves washing against the shore, going on and on and on forever.. with no meaning.
Like the birds in the trees go "twee twee twee twee!" what's it all about?
Everybody tries to say ah.. its a mating call.. it's purposeful, their trying to get their mate ya know.. attract them with a song. 
Thats why they have colors and butterflies have eyes on them.. for self protection. 
Engineering view of the universe.

Well why do that? They say well it's because they need to survive.

Well why survive, whats that for? Well.. to survive

And they say well thats terribly serious, thats awfly important we gotta keep on keep on doing this hahaha

You pick up a pebble on the beach, look at it.
Beautiful.
Now don't try to get a sermon out of it, just enjoy it.
Enjoy the pebble.

If you do that you'll become healthy.
You become able to be a loving helpful human being.

Heres the choice.. are you gonna trust it? or not?
If you do trust it you may get let down
and this it is yourself and you're own nature and all nature around you

There are gonna be mistakes
But if you don't trust it at all.. you're gonna strangle yourself

To live I must have faith
I must trust myself to the totally unknown
I must trust myself to a nature which doesn't have a boss


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 31, 2015)

~ Alan Watts


----------



## Ozean (Dec 31, 2015)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> ~ Alan Watts



=) yes indeed


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2016)

*“For my ally is the Force, and a powerful ally it is. Life creates it, makes it grow. Its energy surrounds us and binds us. Luminous beings are we, not this crude matter. You must feel the Force around you; here, between you, me, the tree, the rock, everywhere, yes. Even between the land and the ship.”*

– Yoda 

::woot::::joyful::::eyepatch::

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Brother X (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice. Love walking around town listening to my Alan Watts collection. Been spending a lot of time lately studying the Tao/Zen crossover in history.


----------



## creature (Jan 2, 2016)

your desires are the flesh of your spirit.

if you desire tangibles.. wealth, luxury, objects..
your spirit shall cease when it can no longer extend towards them.

if your desires are intangibles.. love, kindness, compassion, helpfullness...
then your spirit has already extended beyond itself.

although true compassion asks for little or nothing in return, it is far more likely that those whom practice it shall prevail against death, than those whom fixate on material & physical satiation..

a skinny little man with only glasses, a bowl & a pouch said it among the best ways it has ever been said:

"What greater Wisdom can you find, than Kindness?"

-M. Gandhi


----------

